
Apple's App Store Got Infected with the Same Type of Malware the CIA Developed - cryoshon
https://theintercept.com/2015/09/22/apples-app-store-infected-type-malware-cia-developed/
======
themattbook
How would oversight work in an App Store environment? I'm assuming it would be
far too tedious for a human to review each line of code. Millions of apps, a
couple hundred people. Not happening.

Being the "same type of malware the CIA developed" could we assume that Apple
is allowing this type of backdoor through?

